# 2008 training camp/preseason thread (merged)



## girllovesthegame

Hornets to begin training camp a little earlier this season. 





> With upcoming preseason games in Barcelona and Berlin, the NBA has granted the Hornets approval to start their training camp on Sept. 27 at the Alario Center.
> 
> It's the earliest start date for the Hornets since their relocation to New Orleans in 2002.



http://blog.nola.com/hornetsbeat/2008/09/hornets_set_to_open_training_c.html

I'm curious to see how Hilton will do. He usually does good in the pre-season but then doesn't do so well in the regular season. I really hope the guy takes a step in the right direction this season.


----------



## bee-fan

*Re: 2008 training camp/preseason thread*

I'm interested in Hilton and Julian Wright to see if they can be contributors this year. I'm curious to see if Mo start off playing better since he have a year of experience with the Hornets. Also, I want to check out how James Posey fit in with his new team. Most important our pg situation. Check out this link.

http://blog.nola.com/hornetsbeat/2008/09/james_brown_expected_to_compet.html

This preseason should be very interesting.


----------



## girllovesthegame

*Re: 2008 training camp/preseason thread*

For some reason I'm not worried about Julian. Hope he gives me reason to continue to feel this way. As for the point guard situation, I'm just hoping James or Brown can just hold down a few moments in order for CP to get a little rest. If the Hornets have a lead, just get out there and try to help the team at least maintain it until CP gets back on the floor. Brown seems like he could be more of a passer than James and James, even though he likes to shoot, he's also more willing to get to the rack more than Pargo did. Who knows, another pg might be coming in around trade deadline. :wink:


----------



## Basel

*Mike James, Devin Brown To Compete For Backup Minutes*



> Starting with training camp, Mike James and Devin Brown will be competing for minutes at the backup point guard spot, New Orleans Hornets Coach Byron Scott said Wednesday.
> 
> The backup point guard spot is one of the few question marks regarding the Hornets entering training camp after last year's top backup Jannero Pargo signed a one-year, $3.8 million deal to play with the Russian Team Moscow Dynamo last month.
> 
> Pargo averaged 8.1 points for the Hornets during the regular season. Brown was signed as a free agent last month, while James was acquired in a trade involving the Houston Rockets last February.
> 
> "Those guys will be banging it out to see who gets those minutes,'' Scott said. "It might be by committee. This is the first time in three years we are going to be unsure who is our backup, but I know how competitive both of those guys are.''
> 
> Scott said he told James areas he needed to improve after the Hornets were eliminated by the San Antonio Spurs in the second round last season. James played in four playoff games and averaged 3.0 points. Brown played in 58 games for the Hornets during the 2006-07 season, but was not re-signed. He played for the Cleveland Cavaliers last season.


http://blog.nola.com/hornetsbeat/2008/09/james_brown_expected_to_compet.html


----------



## girllovesthegame

*Re: 2008 training camp/preseason thread*

^^bee-fan posted this article.


----------



## Basel

*Re: 2008 training camp/preseason thread*

Oh, sorry about that. Thanks for putting it in this topic; I guess I should've checked beforehand to see if it was posted. :biggrin:


----------



## girllovesthegame

*Re: 2008 training camp/preseason thread*

Wow. I can't believe the Hornets' training camp actually begins this Saturday.


----------



## bee-fan

*Re: 2008 training camp/preseason thread*

^^I can't believe they actually went up an extra $5 on parking. I could buy an extra season ticket with that money. :banghead: 

Okay I'll get back on topic. This offseason did pass by fast, but I can't wait until October 29th. Since I probably won't make the preseason games, that will be the first time I see the view from my new seats.


----------



## girllovesthegame

*Re: 2008 training camp/preseason thread*



bee-fan said:


> ^^I can't believe they actually went up an extra $5 on parking. I could buy an extra season ticket with that money. :banghead:
> 
> Okay I'll get back on topic. This offseason did pass by fast, but I can't wait until October 29th. Since I probably won't make the preseason games, that will be the first time I see the view from my new seats.


It always sucks when prices go up for anything. It's expected but still sucks. Will you have better seats than last season?


----------



## bee-fan

*Re: 2008 training camp/preseason thread*



girllovesthegame said:


> It always sucks when prices go up for anything. It's expected but still sucks. Will you have better seats than last season?


A little better. It's the same section, but I'll be closer to the action.


----------



## girllovesthegame

*Re: 2008 training camp/preseason thread*



bee-fan said:


> A little better. It's the same section, but I'll be closer to the action.


:yay:


----------



## girllovesthegame

*Re: 2008 training camp/preseason thread*

Looks like the Hornets have invited Jared Jordan and Courtney Sims to training camp.

http://www.nba.com/hornets/news/bigeasybuzz.html



> As Ryan Bowen helped teach new Hornets acquisitions Sean Marks, Jared Jordan and Courtney Sims some of the team’s offensive plays, Tyson Chandler stretched on the baseline. While smiling widely, Chandler caught Bowen’s attention and told him to keep it simple for the new Hornets.
> “Hey Ryan,” Chandler jokingly yelled, “just tell there is only one thing they need to know: Pass the ball to Bowen!”
> Bowen, who is one of the team’s least offensive-minded players, laughed at Chandler’s comment and got back to running his three new teammates through New Orleans’ sets.


Friday is media day.


----------



## bee-fan

*Re: 2008 training camp/preseason thread*

That's good everyone is showing up early to get ready for the season.


----------



## girllovesthegame

*Re: 2008 training camp/preseason thread*

Now they're saying Tyson might not be 100% when camp opens because of that same darn toe that kept him from participating with Team USA this summer. What exactly is going on with this toe and why didn't he get it taken care of during the offseason? Does he need to change the kind of shoes he wears or something?

http://blog.nola.com/hornetsbeat/2008/09/tyson_chandler.html


----------



## Basel

*Tyson Chandler Won't Be 100% When Hornets Camp Opens*



> Hornets starting center Tyson Chandler has been working out at the New Orleans Arena for the past week, but when training camp opens on Saturday he won't be at 100 percent.
> 
> Chandler said he is still experiencing some minor soreness in his big toe that kept him from participating as an alternate on the U.S. Olympic basketball team this summer.
> 
> "I'm not at 100 percent, but obviously I feel better because I've been able to take a little time off,'' Chandler said. "But I have continued to work on my skills, but with not as much movement.''
> 
> Regardless, Chandler's sore toe is not expected to keep him from participating in the majority of drills set for camp. Chandler moved without limitations during Wednesday's volunteer workout at the New Orleans Arena. He quickly took jump hook shots and bank shots from each side of the lane.
> 
> Chandler initially injured his toe during the regular-season finale against the Dallas Mavericks this past April. He aggravated it during the Hornets' second-round playoff series against the San Antonio Spurs. In July, Chandler could not practice with the U.S. Olympic Basketball team because his big toe remained inflamed.


http://blog.nola.com/hornetsbeat/2008/09/tyson_chandler.html


----------



## girllovesthegame

Hornets open training camp with new expectations​


> NEW ORLEANS (AP) — Only one year ago, David West spent his first day of training camp trying to answer the complicated question of whether the Hornets could survive in post-Katrina New Orleans.
> 
> He'd heard countless critics wonder aloud whether it was wise for the club to return in light of the support it received during a two-year stay in Oklahoma City.
> 
> On Friday, West posed for pictures in a uniform redesigned to emphasize the club's ties to the Big Easy and spent most of his time discussing the Hornets' new image as NBA title contenders with a burgeoning fan base.
> 
> "We've established our base here. The fans are excited. It just feels good not to have all those questions" about pro basketball's future in New Orleans, West said. "They're completely out of the conversation, so it's a good time for us and the city as well."
> 
> Led by All-Star Chris Paul's wizardry at point guard, the Hornets won a franchise record 56 games last season — good enough to capture the Southwest Division for the franchise's first division title. The Hornets then ousted Dallas from the playoffs before falling to San Antonio, one victory short of advancing to the Western Conference finals.
> 
> With a creative, up-tempo and generally entertaining style of play, the Hornets showed sports fans in a region long fixated on football that they could indeed acquire a taste for basketball as well.


Link


----------



## bee-fan

> It just feels good not to have all those questions" about pro basketball's future in New Orleans, West said.


I can definitely feel you D West.


----------



## girllovesthegame

bee-fan said:


> I can definitely feel you D West.


Unfortunately we'll probably still be under one of these







for a while longer though.


----------



## bee-fan

girllovesthegame said:


> Unfortunately we'll probably still be under one of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for a while longer though.


Of course.


----------



## girllovesthegame

High expectations for Hornets​


> NEW ORLEANS — The NBA let the Hornets start training camp early because they’ll be spending part of it in Europe, but the league couldn’t make it start soon enough for coach Byron Scott.
> 
> “For the past three weeks I’ve been biting at the bit, ready to get going,” Scott said Friday during Media Day at the New Orleans Arena. “The season ended on a sour note, but after watching the Lakers and the Celtics (in the NBA Finals) and seeing some of our games replayed on television, I got geared up.”
> 
> New Orleans has its first training camp practice today, and Scott has plenty to be excited about. The “sour note” — a loss at home to San Antonio in Game 7 of the Western Conference semifinals — came after the Hornets won a franchise-record 56 games, their first division title, and a best-of-seven playoff series for the first time.
> 
> Those accomplishments, plus the youth of the team’s top three players — All-Star point guard Chris Paul (23), All-Star forward David West (28), and center Tyson Chandler (25) — have many preseason prognosticators putting New Orleans in the Western Conference finals or even the NBA Finals.


http://www.2theadvocate.com/sports/29828314.html


----------



## girllovesthegame

Some reports from training camp can always be found in The Big Easy Buzz Blog.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Training camp reportsractice floor warped, Chandler held out, camp battles, Shinn hopeful of tv deals


----------



## girllovesthegame

Hornets can rest assured Paul won't
Scott, West vow to keep him fresh for season's duration​


> They realize, of course, that accomplishing this task will be about as futile as raking leaves on a breezy fall afternoon.
> 
> The Hornets will try to rein in the abundant energy and enthusiasm of their All-Star point guard, who is coming off a non-stop summer of basketball that culminated in an Olympic gold medal and redemption for a country that once dominated the world in the game James Naismith invented at the Springfield, Mass., YMCA.
> 
> Yet Coach Byron Scott and forward David West are aware that asking Chris Paul to relax, rest and take it easy during the coming days of New Orleans' training camp is akin to wasting one's breath.
> "We've already had a fight about it," Scott said Friday, the day before the Hornets' first full four-hour practice session. "My wife (Anita) told him, 'You should be tired from this summer.' He said, 'I'm exhausted.' I said, 'Good, then I can sit you down in training camp or something.' He said, 'No, I'm not sitting down.' "
> 
> Scott smiled while reminiscing about the conversation shared last week in Winston-Salem, N.C., where Paul held his celebrity bowling event.
> 
> " 'But you just admitted you're tired. You got to sit down sometimes,' " Scott said he told Paul. "But he's such a competitor. He wants to be out there, No. 1 with his teammates."
> 
> Yet, at least one teammate, West, said he'd do whatever it took to limit Paul's on-court work in the days leading up to the Oct. 29 regular-season opener at Golden State to keep Paul from wearing down at the most important time.


http://www.nola.com/hornets/t-p/index.ssf?/base/sports-3/1222580433120200.xml&coll=1


----------



## girllovesthegame

Sitting pretty on sideline doesn't suit N.O.'s Paul​


> Hornets point guard Chris Paul got his first view from the sideline at Sunday's second training camp practice, but he still managed to see more action than Coach Byron Scott planned.
> 
> Paul, coming off a full summer of competing with the USA Basketball team that won the Olympic gold medal, did not take part in any of the three 5-on-5, half-court scrimmages in the 3 1/2 hour workout at the Alario Center.
> 
> However, Scott did look up at one point and see Paul involved in a 3-on-3 scrimmage that he was scheduled to skip.
> 
> "He took it good," Scott said, laughing, "even though he snuck in. I told him all the drills I wanted him to do and then told him once we were done with those, he was done. We went 3-on-3 half-court, and I told him he was done, he didn't have to do that.
> 
> "I walked down here to make sure these other guys were doing it right, and I turned around and he was playing. So I had to ask him, 'Didn't we decide on this?' So he got out of it after I caught him. He sat down and watched everything."
> 
> Paul's idle time, however, wasn't wasted.


More on this story and other notes


----------



## girllovesthegame

Hornets' Butler has eye on earning more minutes​


> Even after victories last season, it was a struggle for Hornets backup shooting guard Rasual Butler to celebrate. He would try to smile, but he often was one of the first players to walk out of the locker room.
> 
> At practices, he worked to become a more consistent perimeter shooter. Yet, it was an emerging Julian Wright who caught Coach Byron Scott's attention and got the minutes Butler wanted.
> 
> "I thought his attitude was fantastic last year, even when he wasn't playing," Scott said of Butler. "But like most players, you want the team to do well, but you want to be a part of it. It got to that point. More than anything, he wasn't here."
> 
> It's a new season, and Butler is back. He appears more driven to earn minutes and thankful he can pursue them, because he says his legal problems are behind him.


Link


----------



## bee-fan

I know it's well documented how I feel about Rasual, but I really don't think he fit in the Hornets future plans. I believe he's a really good guy and if things don't work out, I hope he can find some time with another team.

They never specified what happened with the gun incident, but I felt from the beginning that when the truth came out it wouldn't be as bad as they were making it out to be.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Stojakovic held out of Monday's practice​


> Starting small forward Peja Stojakovic was held out of practice Monday after having fluid drained from his infected big toe. Stojakovic is expected to return to work on Tuesday, Hornets Coach Byron Scott said.


http://blog.nola.com/hornetsbeat/2008/09/stojakovic_held_out_of_mondays.html

What is up with these guys and their sore toes?


----------



## girllovesthegame

A Little Bit More

Hornets need to see increased production from backup big men​


> The question was simple and direct, the answer succinct.
> 
> Hornets assistant coach Kenny Gattison, the man in charge of tutoring the club's front line, was asked what the team was looking for this season from the big men on the bench.
> 
> Gattison didn't hesitate.
> 
> "More," he said.
> 
> A year ago, as the team marched to the Southwest Division championship, New Orleans often walked a fine line each night with starting center Tyson Chandler, who was sometimes prone to foul trouble. He led the team with 243 personals and four disqualifications.
> 
> Behind Chandler in the post, there wasn't much more than inconsistency. And when All-Star forward David West needed a rest, those stretches often proved adventurous.
> 
> "We had a successful year," Gattison said, "but it's going to be harder to climb that same mountain. We're just going to be on everybody's schedule as 'We've got to measure ourselves against the Hornets.' So it's going to be every night. Guys got to come out and give us what we ask of them. And it's going to be the little things."


Link


Hornets told new facility will be ready (and other notes)


----------



## girllovesthegame

Mel finally got through a practice without picking up some kind of injury. It's been said he's lost 20 pounds and it kind of looks like it in this picture.










http://blog.nola.com/hornetsbeat/2008/09/ely_unscathed_practice_termed.html


----------



## girllovesthegame

Finding backup point guard top priority
First exhibition to determine lot about rotation​



> The Hornets' exhibition opener Sunday night against the Golden State Warriors is four days away, but Coach Byron Scott already has rotation plans in mind for several positions, especially point guard.
> 
> Starter Chris Paul likely will play about 20 minutes, as will the rest of the starting unit, with point guard Mike James taking most of the mop-up time, Scott said Tuesday.
> 
> "I'd really like to see some of my backup guys play a lot of minutes, as much as possible. But I also want to make sure my starters stay fresh and keep their timing," Scott said. "The preseason is all about trying to get other guys involved to see what we're trying to do, but also see who's going to be the backup point and my top eight or nine guys."


Link


Close To The Edge
With his role on the Hornets at stake, guard Morris Peterson is pushing himself hard so he won't get pushed over​


> Hornets shooting guard Morris Peterson was back at it Tuesday, putting up jump shots after a three-hour practice while his teammates were in the locker room.
> 
> Since last Saturday's opening day of training camp, Peterson usually has been the last player to leave the court at the Alario Center. He has continued to work out past practice, making 100 to 150 shots, a majority from 3-point range.
> 
> Peterson might be working extra hard because he is the Hornets' only starter on the edge. For the remainder of training camp and entering the regular season, Peterson is faced with the challenge of fending off top free-agent signee James Posey from taking his starting job.


Link


----------



## girllovesthegame

Expect reserves to see major minutes Sunday​


> With Mike James and Devin Brown vying for the key backup point guard job, along with several other bench roles yet to be cemented, it’s likely Byron Scott will use his reserves more often than many NBA head coaches during the 2008 preseason.
> After practice Tuesday, Scott said his starters will probably play “20 minutes at the most,” during Sunday’s preseason home opener vs. Golden State. “I’d like to see some of my backups play as many minutes as possible,” he said. “The preseason is all about trying to get other guys involved so they can understand what we’re trying to do.”
> Scott said he’s pleased with how James and Brown have looked since team practice began Saturday.


Link


----------



## girllovesthegame

Armstrong seeks progress/Other training camp notes
Backup center eager to make impact on team​


> As a third-year player, Hornets backup center Hilton Armstrong has a lot riding on this season. Most important, he hopes to receive a contract extension from the Hornets, but that largely will depend on the progress he makes.
> 
> After five training-camp practices, Coach Byron Scott has seen progress but said Armstrong still lacks confidence.
> 
> The Hornets play their preseason opener Sunday night against the Golden State Warriors at the New Orleans Arena, and Scott expects Armstrong to make an impact.
> 
> "Like I told him, I think I have more confidence (in him) than he has in himself. It has to change; he has to have the ultimate confidence in himself," Scott said. "I think he has so many skills and so many tools that he is almost afraid to use them. I just want him to break out there."


Link


Stojakovic focusing on just being himself​


> For the Hornets to be what they want to be, Peja Stojakovic has to do what he does best.
> 
> The player Coach Byron Scott says is the best shooter in the league has to be just that. With what the Hornets have and the way they're built, they can't afford for him not to be, if they hope to take the next step.
> 
> Not if they want the court spread for Chris Paul and David West. Not if they want to see Tyson Chandler slamming through lob pass after lob pass. Not if everyone else on the court is to benefit from Stojakovic's presence as the Hornets improve on last year's finish and, at least, advance to the Western Conference finals.
> 
> 
> "We're going to need him," Scott said. "We're going to need him, there's no doubt about that. He had a game in Denver last year when he went 1-for-10 and we won the game.
> 
> "Those nine he missed, you still think they're going in, and the opponent also knows he can catch fire at any time, so they're going to respect that. When he's on the floor, he's a danger, and I think everybody knows that."
> 
> The good news is he'll be ready earlier to be a threat this season.



Link


----------



## girllovesthegame

Battle brewing to back up Paul
James, Brown feeling good about chances​


> Hornets Coach Byron Scott has a difficult decision to make.
> 
> He's in no hurry, though, he says, to reach a conclusion on just who will be this season's reserve point guard, the player who'll spell All-Star Chris Paul, the player who'll replace departed Jannero Pargo.
> 
> Scott will take the team's entire training camp and preseason and, perhaps, even the early portion of the regular season to decide if Mike James or Devin Brown is best suited for the backup position.
> 
> 
> So far, he's pleased with both.
> 
> "Both of them are playing well, first of all," Scott said. "Mike had an outstanding day (Monday) and just really shot the ball extremely well. He's running the offense extremely well.
> 
> "And Devin is the same way. Right now both of those guys are playing really well. It's just going to be interesting to see when we have a preseason game."
> 
> The plan is for James to get the bulk of the playing time in the Hornets' preseason opener against Golden State on Sunday at the New Orleans Arena, and for Brown to play heavy minutes in Wednesday night's exhibition at Indiana.
> 
> Scott said this should allow him to get a better assessment of each player in real game situations for an extended time.
> 
> Both players are already battle-tested, though.


Link


----------



## girllovesthegame

New Orleans Hornets Coach Byron Scott sets out to improve defense​


> The Hornets are ready to take the next step in preparing for the regular season, opening their seven-game exhibition schedule tonight at the New Orleans Arena against the Golden State Warriors.
> 
> The 6 p.m. tipoff, in a game that will pay tribute to several thousand first responders from local fire and police departments and volunteers from the Salvation Army and Red Cross, will be Byron Scott's first opportunity to gauge his players against competition.


Link



Wright has incentives to shine in preseason opener​


> After adjusting last season as a rookie, New Orleans Hornets shooting guard Julian Wright expects to make a bigger impact this season.
> 
> He hopes it begins with Sunday night's preseason opener against the Golden State Warriors at the New Orleans Arena. If Saturday's practice is an indication, Wright may shine. He made a halfcourt shot just before the 24-second clock expired during a scrimmage.
> 
> "I have a year under my belt and I'm looking forward to just letting things come,'' Wright said. "It's about playing and not thinking.''


Link


----------



## girllovesthegame

*Pre-season game 1*
*6pm CST*
*New Orleans Arena*








@


----------



## girllovesthegame

Tyson sprained his ankle in the 1st. Hopefully it's not too serious. Gives us a chance to see what Hilton is made of. :uhoh:


----------



## girllovesthegame

Boxscore Hornets win 106-103.

Looks like Wright, Posey and Hilton played well off the bench. Those are the 3 that sticks out the most. Tyson went down in the first with an ankle sprain but he walked out of the locker room on his own after halftime and stood in the huddle with the guys as they prepared to begin the second half but they kept him out for precautionary reasons. I guess we'll hear more about it tomorrow. Scott stuck to his word on playing the starters for no more than 25 minutes.


----------



## bee-fan

The majority of the team played good tonight, but a few really stuck out. Hilton really impressed me by hitting those jumpers and trying to go stronger to the basket. Ely played well in the 4th showing his back to the basket moves. Mike James showed me that he could possibly fill in for CP, but I will go on record one last time and say I wish we had kept Jannero. I know it was only one game, but I hope they can continue playing well.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Tyson says he's fine.



> "I'm fine," Chandler, who did not score and had one rebound, said as he left the New Orleans Arena following the Hornets' 106-103 victory. "I just stayed out as a precaution."


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3627645



> CHANDLER INJURY IS MINOR
> Tyson Chandler fell hard to the floor 5:28 into the first quarter, sustaining a sprained ankle, and did not return. Byron Scott said that the injury was not severe and that Chandler could have been brought back into the game under different circumstances.
> “Tyson’s fine,” Scott said. “He could’ve played, but there was no reason to play him. He’ll get some treatment and a couple days of rest. He’ll be OK.”


http://neworleanshornetsblog.blogspot.com/2008/10/hornetscom-postgame-hornets-106.html



Posey quick to contribute for Hornets​



> Until Sunday night, the last time James Posey played in front of a crowd, it ended with him winning a NBA championship with the Boston Celtics.
> 
> Four months later, Posey made his Hornets debut during Sunday night's 106-103 victory against the Golden State Warriors in their exhibition opener in front of 14,691 at the New Orleans Arena.
> 
> It was the Hornets' first time back at the Arena since they finished with a franchise-record 56 wins and came within one victory of advancing to the Western Conference finals before losing to the San Antonio Spurs in the second round.
> 
> Like last season with Boston, Posey found ways to make an impact after coming off the bench to replace Morris Peterson, who was 1-of-7 from the field.
> 
> Posey, a 6-foot-8 swingman, was the Hornets' top free-agent signee this summer and although he was the Celtics' top player off the bench, he could become a starter for the Hornets.
> 
> After two minutes on the floor, Posey made a layup. For most of the 17 minutes he played, when the guards pushed the tempo, Posey sprinted and moved to open spots.
> 
> He made three of his first five shots, which included a dunk in the second quarter. He made his only 3-point attempt in the first half before finishing with nine points.


Link


----------



## girllovesthegame

Newest Hornet in his first game action...


----------



## girllovesthegame

Chandler misses work, says sprained ankle OK/Other training camp notes​


> After spraining his right ankle in Sunday night's exhibition opener against the Golden State Warriors, Hornets starting center Tyson Chandler did not practice Monday.
> 
> Although Chandler complained of soreness, he plans to participate in today's practice. But Chandler's status for Wednesday night's exhibition game at Indiana has not been determined.
> 
> "I don't know yet; we'll see how he feels and go from there," Hornets Coach Byron Scott said. "He says he feels good; he wants to play and practice."
> 
> If it had been a regular-season or playoff game, Scott said Chandler's injury would not have been serious enough to prevent him from playing. Chandler played only five minutes after he blocked Andris Biedrins' shot and rolled his ankle trying to grab the rebound and avoid colliding into teammate David West.
> 
> "You hate to come down on somebody's foot because there is nothing you can do to stop it," Chandler said. "It wasn't that bad at all, just kind of sore. I went up and blocked it and then went back up to grab the ball, and tried to get out of the way, and I rolled my ankle."
> 
> If Chandler does not play against the Pacers, backup center Hilton Armstrong likely will play the most, as he did Sunday night when he scored 14 points in 23 minutes.


Link


N.O.'s Bowen continues to do the hustle​


> When he gets up off the bench, stretching the full extent of his 6-foot-9 frame, extricates himself from his warmup suit and checks into yet another NBA game, Ryan Bowen must take a moment to pinch himself and marvel at his good fortune.
> 
> Three weeks into his ninth NBA season, Bowen turns 33 and he's able to look back on a somewhat unexpected career.
> 
> Face it. Bowen is not your stereotypical NBA player. He's not a silky-smooth shooter, not a fleet-footed fast-break demon, not a massive monolith in the middle.
> 
> But he's the personification of the blue-collar worker, who'd probably look more at home wearing a construction hard hat and carrying a lunch bucket.
> 
> The secret behind his staying power?
> 
> "I don't know," Bowen, the Hornets' energetic reserve forward, said. "I think it's just coming to work every day and working hard. Whether it's a game, whether it's practice, whether it's a shoot-around. It's just working hard and having fun. I think those two things can really take you a long way.
> 
> "Other than one big issue (in 2006-07) when I missed with my hip surgery, just being healthy (helps). I missed some time last year (sprained knee), and that was the first time I've really missed any length of time during my career. I felt lucky to get in this situation last year, making this team. And it got me here another year."


Link


----------



## girllovesthegame

Hornets' Chandler works;could play Wednesday​


> Hornets center Tyson Chandler, who sprained his right ankle in Sunday night's preseason opener against the Golden State Warriors, worked Tuesday at the Alario Center and might see action in Wednesday night's game against Indiana, Coach Byron Scott said.
> 
> Chandler slightly aggravated the injury in Tuesday's workout.
> 
> "He kind of came down on his ankle (Tuesday) but we'll see how it feels tomorrow," Scott said following a 90-minute practice, before the Hornets departed via charter for Indianapolis where the Pacers will provide Wednesday night's competition.


http://blog.nola.com/hornetsbeat/2008/10/hornets_chandler_works_could_p.html

IMO he should sit for another 2 or 3 games.


----------



## Tooeasy

no reason at all to force chandler to play extended minutes in the damn preseason, lets take a better look at hilton and ely and figure out how to split our big man minutes early on rather than improv it when the season starts. I saw that wright filled up the statsheet against the warriors, him and posey are gonna do so much dirty work for us this year....


----------



## girllovesthegame

Tooeasy said:


> no reason at all to force chandler to play extended minutes in the damn preseason, lets take a better look at hilton and ely and figure out how to split our big man minutes early on rather than improv it when the season starts. I saw that wright filled up the statsheet against the warriors, him and posey are gonna do so much dirty work for us this year....



I agree. No need to force Chandler. He still has enough time to get his "timing". ESPN's Hollinger had a chat today and he said he was at the Hornets/Warriors game and he said he was impressed with Julian.


----------



## girllovesthegame

*Preseason game 2*
*6pm CST*
*Pepsi Coliseum, Indianapolis, IN*








@


----------



## girllovesthegame

A TRIO ON POINT
Competition remains hot to be Chris Paul's backup​


> INDIANAPOLIS -- After playing efficiently for 29 minutes Sunday against Golden State, Mike James appeared as if he did not meet his objective.
> 
> Instead of focusing on his 12 points and five assists, he spoke about the importance of avoiding a drop-off that could diminish his chances of earning the backup point guard spot.
> 
> After an extensive eight-day training camp and the exhibition opener, Hornets Coach Byron Scott has not declared a frontrunner among James, Devin Brown and free agent Jared Jordan.
> 
> Yet, for the remainder of the six-game exhibition schedule, Scott plans to evaluate everything they do, from shots made to deflecting passes on the defensive end.
> 
> With playing time at stake behind star point guard Chris Paul, all three guards are pushing to make an impact. Another opportunity comes tonight when the Hornets play the Indiana Pacers at the Pepsi Coliseum.
> 
> "These games are important, and I'm just trying to put myself in a situation to be an asset instead of a liability," James said. "This is a business. This is my job and what I get paid to do. So I rather be on the court earning my dollar than sitting on the bench. I've put myself in a situation that at least now Coach is thinking about having me in the rotation."
> 
> Although James will get most of his minutes at point guard, Scott wants to get a longer look at Brown playing there instead of shooting guard, which is where he played against the Warriors.


Link


----------



## girllovesthegame

7:24 left in the 3rd quarter


Hornets 63
Pacers 44

Hornets looking nice tonight. Jared Jordan had a pretty nice 1st half.


----------



## girllovesthegame

End of the 3rd quarter

Hornets 78
Pacers 48

Pacers have 22 turnovers. Hornets starters are probably finished for the night.


----------



## girllovesthegame

The team and coaching staff met Obama while in Indiana.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Hibbert got ejected for an elbow to Ely's face. After the shot to the eye that Ely got last season from Kenyon Martin, it must've brought back memories for Ely so he was pretty hot about it. He got a tech and Hibbert was assessed a flagrant foul 2 and ejected.


----------



## bee-fan

I hate they don't show preseason on television. I would like to see a box score, but I've been unable to find one.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Final

Hornets 105
Pacers 71


----------



## girllovesthegame

Did the Pacers really have a 6 point 3rd quarter?

No boxscore. Just shows how many points each team had during each quarter. I have no idea why there's no boxscore for this game. Jared Jordan looked nice tonight.

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/boxscore;_ylt=AizFjQpnqk8d1NDKV1Ruu2S8vLYF?gid=2008100811


----------



## bee-fan

^^Thanks. Wow I was listening to the game and I didn't realize they only scored 6 points in the 3rd.


----------



## girllovesthegame

You're welcome bee-fan. They've finally put the real boxscore up. I knew at one time the Hornets were on a 17-2 run but I wasn't aware that the Pacers only had 6 points either.

Posey didn't shoot well tonight but this guy does so many of the "little things". West shot pretty badly tonight as well. Also, it was rather nice seeing the Hornets bench outscore another teams bench. We don't see that too often.


----------



## Diable

I saw the boxscore on ESPN.com. I was wondering why Mike James didn't get any minutes or if that was an error.It looks like Jared Jordan has good numbers.I find the idea of Devin Brown playing the point a little puzzling,but maybe he could surprise me.I personally don't recall him showing anything like the required skill set.This looks like the biggest issue for the Hornets right now,but they could absolutely use someone to step up and provide frontline bench production


----------



## girllovesthegame

Jared didn't get any PT against the Warriors so I'm guessing Scott wanted to see more of him tonight. Brown played a little bit point during the 06-07 season when Paul was out. I don't really remember how he did. All I know is he had his best season as a Hornet.


----------



## girllovesthegame

New Orleans Hornets free agent Jared Jordan impressive in victory against Indiana Pacers​


> INDIANAPOLIS -- Without a guaranteed contract and receiving only limited practice time, Hornets free agent Jared Jordan did not know if he would get off the bench in Wednesday night's exhibition game against the Indiana Pacers.
> 
> In Sunday's home exhibition opener against the Golden State Warriors, he did not play.
> 
> However, since the first few days of training camp, Hornets Coach Byron Scott has noticed Jordan, a free agent from Marist who played in Lithuania last season after he was cut by the New York Knicks.
> 
> In the Hornets' 105-71 rout of the Indiana Pacers at the Pepsi Coliseum, Scott wanted to see how Jordan could up against backcourt pressure coming from Indiana's extremely quick guards, T.J. Ford and Jarrett Jack.
> 
> Jordan sometimes was not quick enough to keep Jack or Ford from driving to the basket. But the Pacers' guards could not keep Jordan from making three of six shots during his first 11 minutes of playing time.
> 
> Although Jordan remains a longshot to make the Hornets' final roster, his five assists, a steal and six points impressed Scott.
> 
> "I think Jared played extremely well," Scott said. "Again, I looked at the way he has been practicing. He comes with great effort every single day. I thought tonight it kind of showed. If you had to pick one guy who really stood out, it was him."



Link


----------



## girllovesthegame

Scottreseason not time to settle score vs. Spurs​


> SAN ANTONIO -- The open wounds of a Game 7 loss in the Western Conference semifinals have been salved by time for the past five months and the Hornets have moved on.
> 
> Where once the four-time NBA champion Spurs, who tonight host the Hornets in an exhibition game at the AT&T Center, generated most of the preseason anticipation in the Southwest Division, this year it's New Orleans coming in as the defending division champions, wearing the favorite's tag.
> 
> And even though the Hornets will be facing the Spurs for the first time since that elimination loss at the New Orleans Arena on May 19, Coach Byron Scott said he won't be feeling the need to make a statement in a glorified scrimmage session more than two weeks before the regular-season opener.
> 
> "I don't get too caught up into preseason games as far as trying to win them as I do as just trying to get a better look at what we're trying to achieve," said Scott, who said his only agenda will be evaluation of the progress his club has made through training camp and two exhibition victories. "But when you get into game situations, you always want to win. But I'm not going to go all out, go for broke in the third preseason game to try to win.
> 
> "I'm just going to stick with what we've been doing, as far as the playing minutes for the starters and trying to continue to get a good look at these backup guys who I think are playing really well."
> 
> Players, however, could be experiencing a few different sensations.


Link


----------



## girllovesthegame

*Preseason game 3*
*7:30pm CST*
*AT&T Center, San Antonio, TX*









@


----------



## Diable

I read that Duncan didn't play last night and Parker only played a little.Obviously Manu is out for awhile also.I've no idea why Duncan is out...probably because the Spurs don't really care about the preseason


----------



## girllovesthegame

I anticipate Scott giving the majority of PT to the reserves again. After tonight they're off to Europe.





Scottreseason not time to settle score vs. Spurs​


> SAN ANTONIO -- The open wounds of a Game 7 loss in the Western Conference semifinals have been salved by time for the past five months and the Hornets have moved on.
> 
> Where once the four-time NBA champion Spurs, who tonight host the Hornets in an exhibition game at the AT&T Center, generated most of the preseason anticipation in the Southwest Division, this year it's New Orleans coming in as the defending division champions, wearing the favorite's tag.
> 
> And even though the Hornets will be facing the Spurs for the first time since that elimination loss at the New Orleans Arena on May 19, Coach Byron Scott said he won't be feeling the need to make a statement in a glorified scrimmage session more than two weeks before the regular-season opener.



Link


----------



## girllovesthegame

Starting lineups

*Hornets*
Paul, Peterson, Stojakovic, West, Chandler

*Spurs*
Parker, Finley, Bowen, Bonner, Duncan


----------



## girllovesthegame

Halftime

Spurs 51
Hornets 49

Spurs played starters in the 2nd quarter, Hornets did not.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Final

Hornets 89
Spurs 84

Boxscore


----------



## girllovesthegame

Hornets arrive in Berlin


----------



## girllovesthegame

MoPete signing autographs and taking orders at KFC.


----------



## girllovesthegame




----------



## bee-fan

I wonder if anyone at KFC recognized MoPete.


----------



## girllovesthegame

bee-fan said:


> I wonder if anyone at KFC recognized MoPete.


I wonder too. Or did they just want an autograph because the poster in the window said "NBA star" with an arrow pointing to his picture. 










:laugh:


----------



## girllovesthegame

Hornets' trip abroad is all about 'business'
Scott says team still has work to be done​


> Hornets point guard Chris Paul is looking forward to using all the years of Spanish he learned in high school.
> 
> Forward Peja Stojakovic, who possesses passports from both Serbia, place of his birth, and Greece, his current residence, might be excited about returning to the continent of his birth.
> 
> But Coach Byron Scott has news for his group if they think their six-day junket to Berlin and Barcelona is anything other than work.
> 
> "It's still a business trip," Scott said before the Hornets departed for Europe and exhibition games on Tuesday (Berlin) and Friday (Barcelona) against the injury-depleted Washington Wizards, as part of NBA Europe Live, the league's continued globalization program.
> 
> "We've still got some work to do. There are certain things we still need to work on. So it will be a business trip. We've still got a long way to go. There are seven or eight guys who really still need to know what we're doing offensively. I think they've got a good idea on the defensive end. We've been pounding that since Day One, and we'll continue to do so. But we still have to do a very effective job on offense."


Link


----------



## bee-fan

girllovesthegame said:


> I wonder too. Or did they just want an autograph because the poster in the window said "NBA star" with an arrow pointing to his picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :laugh:


I saw that picture on another site, but I didn't notice the arrows.:laugh:


----------



## girllovesthegame




----------



## girllovesthegame




----------



## girllovesthegame




----------



## girllovesthegame

*Preseason game 4
1:00pm CST 
NBATV
Berlin, Germany*









vs


----------



## girllovesthegame

Ely sidelined with viral infection​


> Backup center Melvin Ely will not play in today's game in Berlin against the Washington Wizards because of a viral infection. Without him, Hilton Armstrong will get most of the work at the backup spot behind starter Tyson Chandler.
> 
> Starting forward David West will get the day off because Coach Byron Scott wants him to rest, Hornets spokesman Dennis Rogers said. Backup forward Sean Marks will miss his fourth consecutive game with a strained calf.


http://blog.nola.com/hornetsbeat/2008/10/ely_sidelined_with_viral_infec.html


----------



## girllovesthegame

Julian and Andray Blatche had some kind of collision and it appears Julian twisted his ankle. Helped to the locker room. Should hear more about this later in the game. Rasual is having a nice game. So is Posey.

3:55 left in the 2nd

Hornets 56
Wizards 17


----------



## croco

That ankle turn hurt just watching it on TV, hopefully it's not a high ankle sprain. 

I was actually looking forward to this game, but the Hornets ruined it :biggrin: Even without Arenas, Jamison and Haywood the Wizards should be able to give some effort, so far they have taken this like a backyard game. The Hornets are playing well and team ball though.

At this rate CP might also take over as the new fan favorite for the casual fan in Germany, people here always like small guards and it's hard not to like him anyway.


----------



## girllovesthegame

croco said:


> That ankle turn hurt just watching it on TV, hopefully it's not a high ankle sprain.
> 
> I was actually looking forward to this game, but the Hornets ruined it :biggrin: Even without Arenas, Jamison and Haywood the Wizards should be able to give some effort, so far they have taken this like a backyard game. The Hornets are playing well and team ball though.
> 
> At this rate CP might also take over as the new fan favorite for the casual fan in Germany, people here always like small guards and it's hard not to like him anyway.



Yeah, I thought it would've been more of a game as well. I'm pretty sure the people in Germany was hoping to see a more exciting game. I hope Julian's ankle isn't too bad. It's nice to see Rasual stepping up with Julian going down. Posey is playing like he was on this squad last season. Playing really well. The starters may be able to sit out the rest of this game. They sat out the entire 2nd quarter and the bench hasn't missed a beat.

Halftime

Hornets 61
Wizards 24


----------



## girllovesthegame

The bench started looking sloppy towards the end while Stevenson and Johnson started making the score look a bit more respectable. 

Hornets 96
Wizards 80


----------



## girllovesthegame




----------



## Diable

I saw a little of this game.It's hard to take much out of it when half the wizards are hurt.Butler looked terrific,haven't seen him do anything in a long time.All of what I saw was garbage time...Apparently the game was never in the balance.It would be better if they'd sent the hornets overseas with a better opponent.Two games against this team won't mean that much.This is the latest word on Julian from Nola.com



> The only bad news for the Hornets came when Wright sprained his right ankle in the first quarter after colliding into Andray Blatche. Wright did not return and his status for Friday's game has not been determined.


----------



## girllovesthegame

More on Julian's injury...



> New Orleans Hornets Coach Byron Scott said the team plans to evaluate Julian Wright on a week-to-week basis instead of day-to-day - a clear sign he severely sprained his right ankle during Tuesday's preseason game against the Washington Wizards in Berlin.
> 
> Wright, a 6-foot-8 small forward/shooting guard, was injured in the first quarter during Tuesday's 96-80 victory after he collided into Andray Blatche before then came down and turned his ankle.
> 
> 
> "When he was leaving the locker room to go take a shower, he really couldn't put a lot of pressure on it,'' Scott said after Tuesday's game. "I don't know what the diagnosis is at this particular time; I'm not going to guess. He's hurt pretty good. We'll just have to hope that he is a fast healer.''
> 
> Wright spent Wednesday's practice receiving treatment that involved icing his ankle to reduce swelling. He is listed by the team as doubtful to play in Friday's game against the Wizards in Barcelona.
> 
> Before the injury, Wright had averaged 5.0 points and 4.7 rebounds. Wright earned his first start of the preseason Tuesday after Scott gave forward David West the day off.


Link


----------



## girllovesthegame

Team arrived in Barcelona


----------



## girllovesthegame




----------



## girllovesthegame

Key Hornets to get busier​


> With three exhibition games remaining before the start of the regular season Oct. 29, Hornets Coach Byron Scott said Thursday his front-line players can expect to play additional minutes.
> 
> And that all starts in today's game against the Washington Wizards in Barcelona, Spain.
> 
> "It'll be a good matchup," Scott told reporters in Barcelona, where the Hornets went through a regular practice session before conducting a clinic for Special Olympians. "(Wizards) Coach (Eddie) Jordan's team is pretty beat up; they've got a lot of injuries.
> 
> "We're just trying to mesh together.
> 
> "Our starters will play a little bit more than they have in the first four preseason games. We'll start getting ready for our regular-season rotations. But I think this will be a fun game. There are great athletes on both sides."


Link


----------



## Tooeasy

girllovesthegame said:


>


those warmups are awesome, i really have grown attached to the blue and gold they implemented this season quickly.


----------



## girllovesthegame

The game is on ESPN Classic now.

2:14 left in the 2nd quarter

Hornets 44
Wizards 32


----------



## girllovesthegame




----------



## girllovesthegame




----------



## Diable

I didn't know rubio's hand was in a cast
I'm ready for real games...this is not all that entertaining


----------



## girllovesthegame

Final

Hornets 102
Wizards 80

That's it for the NBA Europe Live trip.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Popularity of NBA, Hornets Evident During Europe Trip


----------



## girllovesthegame

Julian Wright expected to be sidelined until season opener​


> New Orleans Hornets forward/shooting guard Julian Wright is expected to miss the remaining two preseason games after severely spraining his right ankle during last week's game against the Washington Wizards in Berlin, Coach Byron Scott said Sunday.
> 
> ''We are going to try and get him ready for the season opener,'' Scott said. "I think he's going to be down for another week or so. It's probably the same thing with Sean Marks (sprained calf) as well.



Link


----------



## dsouljah9

I must admit that I'm digging the new unis...

:clap2:

Good luck to you guys this season...


----------



## girllovesthegame

dsouljah9 said:


> I must admit that I'm digging the new unis...
> 
> :clap2:
> 
> Good luck to you guys this season...


Thanks for the well wishes dsouljah9. The new unis have kind of grown on me too.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Hornets bask in warm reception by Europeans​


> At a public appearance at a Nike Town store in Berlin last week, Hornets point guard Chris Paul attracted a crowd of more than 500.
> 
> When he traveled to an event in Barcelona, Spain, children ran behind his car to seek his autograph. Most of Paul's New Orleans teammates got a similar reaction during their weeklong stay in Europe to play two exhibition games against the Washington Wizards.
> 
> Their reception in Europe is an indication that last season's 56 victories, Southwest Division championship and Western Conference semifinals appearance have pushed the Hornets into marquee status. Paul said he noticed numerous fans wearing Hornets jerseys in Berlin and Barcelona.
> 
> The Hornets had virtually no problem showing why they are projected to be one of the top teams in the Western Conference by routing the Wizards 96-80 last Tuesday in Berlin before defeating them again 102-80 on Friday in Barcelona.
> 
> "I was overwhelmed and excited in how they received us," Paul said Sunday from New Orleans. "They love how our team plays, fast and exciting. They want to see 3-point shots and dunks. It was cool, a lot of fun.
> 
> "A lot of people and teams are looking to see how we do. They are looking to see if last season was a fluke or we really mean business. As we get better, the notoriety is going to come. But we have to stay a humble team."


Link


----------



## girllovesthegame

*Preseason game 6
7pm CST
New Orleans Arena*








@


----------



## Diable

I've started to wonder if there are any chances that the Hornets will try to pick up anyone off the waiver wire to strengthen their bench.I don't think they'd find a back up point who could make the team,but they might get a big man like perhaps Shavlik Randolph


----------



## girllovesthegame

Hornets win 101-96. 

Boxscore


----------



## girllovesthegame

Hornets waive Jordan and Sims

No real surprise here.


----------



## girllovesthegame

*Preseason game 7
7:30pm CST
Mitchell Center, Mobile, AL*








vs.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Hornets win 100-80.

Hornets finish the preseason 7-0. Let's carry that into the regular season bees.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Wright encouraged about ankle; expects to play Wednesday


----------

